# 1925 Model "T" Ford Custom 3 in 1



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Will I just cant seem to stop a new builds here it seems, But I just thought I would start on this *(AMT 3 in 1, 1925 "T" Ford, TWO)* kit, Since there are Many deferent combinations in with this kit could be build here, I have chosen To build it in the "T" Chopped Coupe Combination With the Running Board Version Of the Stock "T" As well, And running the Larger V8 engine it comes with instead of the stock 1925 engine version, One of the nice things about this kit is When your done building it the way you have chosen out of the Three main ways, there will be many parts left over to add to your collections of spar parts or in this case enough to build Another hole kit or two, I will just put the parts back on this one my self to add to some other build in the future my self, But it should make a Nice Quick Build with the parts I have chosen to use as well, This is just a quick picture of the 140 Parts Layout, and A Partly painted Engine along with the Red Primer body ready to apply a Fresh paint job in the next few days of witch I have not yet decided on the paint combination of here. Not going to use the decals on this kit ether, I will just add them to my collection for a latter build as well as the rest of the parts here....So Should make a nice Chopped Coupe Running Board Combination Version of this 1925 Model T build here.....


_Ian_


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

thats going to be sweet,is there 2 complete kits in the box ?


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

yes, Hence the TWO in the description in the headline that was also on the box, (PICTURE IS OF THE SIDE OF THE BOX, showing all the deferent possible builds and parts lay out) but I think with very few extra parts there may even be three here as well, The parts that come with this are worth the price of the hole kit really Some Killer White wall Wide Slicks for the back and a set of 4 more white walls that came in a nicely asperity raped cover as well as a nice set of nascar style mags and a nice set of Moon style wheel covers in chrome, Along with two sets of 1925 style rubber tires and a copal sets of wheels as well, even two set of Glass for this kit, One a nice Darker Red color and the other Clear, Many other parts as well here, even if you didn't wont to put this kit together you would have a very nice set of parts to use as you see fit on there own, THIS KIT IS WORTH THE PRICE, just for the parts, I just hit the kit with a Very nice shade of Burgundy and also a Glosses black for the bottom section, there will be A sprite Vinyl like paint for the top of the chopped body of this kit as well, But this will not be a Off the scale build here like some of the others going on right now on the form, But it will be nice, and has a great engine That's will fetcher a sprite wired disrupter kit I have pre-ordered and some nice detail here and there That will stand out when she is done for sure, Not a hole lot of this kit is chrome really, But a lot of extras in any case, Should be nice when she's done, BUT THIS IS A QUICK BUILD nothing real fancy. Don't see it getting a 1000 Hits like the 60 Chevy did, was a little apprized on that one, And it really wasn't that great, Strange really, anyway will keep you posted of the progress, and it should have said 12 variations because mine none of these listed. "GOT TO BE DEFERENT"

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

yeah though so but wanted to confirm ,thats now a must have for me,new issue right ?


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

my wife is interested in this kit (she saw it at our LHS). We'll be watching this thread for sure.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Most of the prices out there are about 25 bucks plus shipping on this kit, And yes it is a new issue, but it cheep here and this is where I got mine for about 15 buck, I plane on get a few more my self for the parts here as well, I know Meggahobby may have this kit as well, And I would get it from them Except these prices are much better, Did I tell you the President of Mega got back a hold of me on that 1966 Chevelle SS kit, Here is what he said after I gave him a little HD about not getting a hold of me for so long after many attempts on asking about that 1966 SS window, here is his statement after me telling him I got a hold of AMT already and the part was on the way, So i no longer need his help.

_that is great-- there is a person at Lindbergh that we deal with named Olivia who is great with the customer service--sorry we didn't get back to you sooner-- glad you were able to resolve it-- thanks again!
Rick Delfavero
President
Megahobby.com_

Anyway here is a Great link to get kit if you wont it new for a better price then that, Or FEE-Bay even may have it cheeper, who knows, its 7 dollars cheep here then Mega.

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/amt/amtamt626.htm

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

This is Part of the Color Combination I have chosen for this build as well, Was going to Carbon Fiber the Hood and Cab, But decided NOT TO, it is a Gloss Burgundy Paint, but with the Rust red Primer backing it has turned out more red then Anything else, And that's ok with me really, It will be a good combination with the enhancements I have planed for it this shade on deferent parts of the body, the pictures DO MAKE IT LOOK RED, but it will dry Darker I'm sure...But like I said NOTHING FANCY on this build, it has to look like someone build it in there garage in the 1900's.

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

yeah thats nice I'll be huntin it down this weekend


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Ian Anderson said:


> Anyway here is a Great link to get kit if you wont it new for a better price then that, Or FEE-Bay even may have it cheeper, who knows, its 7 dollars cheep here then Mega.
> 
> http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/amt/amtamt626.htm
> 
> Ian


Thanks for the link...


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Haven't done much more work on the kit just yet here to show you, But Was Looking for some enhancements for this build when this Idea came to me, was thinking about some Carbon fiber decals and some other things to add to this build, when I though about this. Upon searching for a good deal on some carbon fiber TAPE, I realized that the Fiber Graphics would simply be TO LARGE to be realistic for a_ 1:24 Or a 1:25_ build, and all I would be able to use Is the Decal set that can get from Mega Or Detail Masters Web site of a Carbon Fiber Decal set, When this Idea came to me as well, MAKE MY OWN carbon fiber decal Water Slide sets here, So using the *CUSTOM DECAL SYSTEM* I have now, and the Enhanced Software you can order as well allowing you to use your own Picture Graphics to Add to the Water Slide decals, I now know if I add a Carbon Fiber GRAPHIC of my chose to the layout out he software, I can Simply make my own Carbon Fiber Decal sets and print them to the water slide decal paper as well, and the possibility's could be endless here in that way, This picture Of a Finished Decal set I made for one of the _Dodge Charger R/T _sets I was working on shows the Decal system you can order from many deferent places, and simply printed and sprayed coated WATING TO DRY ready to use test decal sheet of Just decals NOT CARBON FIBER YET, But Like I said The *INHANCED SOFTWERE* you can order will do much more and has Many more Decals in a Huge database for many deferent combination of Custom decals, Your Own Carbon Fiber, Or ANY PICTER YOU WISH to add to the printable sheets, Coping your old decal sheets to make duplicates, saving the originals and Much Much More. the other picture is of Some Diamond Plate Custom shade and design as well as Skill Covered Plating, and some CARBON FIBER colored patches. Like I said these are Just test sheets on what's possible here using the NEW SOFTWERE. but these are ready to use as well now.

_Ian_


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*More Work*

Well I haven't really had the time to do anything major on this kit yet, But I have decided on a few things now, One of which is the Engine Replacement for this kit, and even know the one it came with Was nice and Also A Large V8, (Didn't Specify Displacement) I decided to use the *Ford 427 C. I., *with a *Revell Parts Pack* to replace it BECAUSE OF THE CHROME, and a Pre Wired Distributor kit as well. So this is just a Quick Picture Of the Engine BEFORE it is wired and all the parts laid out ready to Rap up here, The Blower Butterfly Nozzle has a SKULL decal over the chrome I made so it might be cool, And even know It is hard to tell that, ITS THERE, also a quick pick of the Body and the Chassis after color has set in as well is shown, its Burgundy believe it or not, More parts have been painted and are ready to prep and assemble as well that are not shown yet, Will give a parts lay out picture when there ready, Still thinking on the Decal combination I will add to this kit as well, "*CUSTOM OF COURE*".....I decided to put Way more work in this kit then I planed, IT'S WORTH IT, So that's why its taking me more time then I thought,...should have some definite Stand out to it when completed. SO if anyone has any Ideas, Tosses them out there, Maybe I will use them as well.

_Ian_


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

My hypocrisy only goes so far here guys, I'm no detailer, that's for sure and even know this engine could use even more detail here, THIS IS IT FOR ME, 10 Small holes drilled in to the block, 8 Rubber tinny cut links for plugs, and One more hole for the Distributor it self in to the block , SHES WIRED NOW, Transmission and breather set on the block as well, Leaving only the Headers to mount upon Placement in the Frame when its ready and it will be a done deal on this 427 c.i big block V8 for this 1925 Model "T" Bucket Custom rod, then its on to the other parts, of the kit, Thinking on some HR Giger Art parches I downloaded as well here 
(Yes The Guy Who Did The Art In ALIEN the movie) and Printed on to Water slide decals for deferent parts of this kit will make for a Very Unique Build for sure, NOTHING FANCY like I said, Just deferent....And a lot of behind the scenes work as well as plenty of recherché and recourses to numerous to tell, I thought I told my self this would be A QUICK BUILD, no such thing I guess....haven't even started yet really.


Ian


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

nice model. nice build up.
red is a great color on this bodystyle.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I know the lights are making it look red CJ, And I guess it really is kind of, BUT, The paint was, and is, a Burgundy, Once I get it to a deferent light, you will see it is in deed a Burgundy color, I HOPE, But I agree with you red is a perfect color for this car for sure if not just a little common, Just kind of thought that Burgundy would be nicer really, But chick this out CJ, I Have a REALLY NICE, Red Snake Skin Decal I made for the Cab surface as well ready to go now, I'm just Waiting for it to dry then I will apply it, it Should really stand this thing out as Deferent with out a doubt....You will have to Trust me on this as well, you will like it I'm sure...I know it sounds strange, But it works, here is shot of the Decal I made, the other one is that giger art I talked about using, Still considering using it on here someplace as well.

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*"oh No"*

Well I think I have a bit of a problem here on this build,..."lol"...I don't know why I didn't think of this before really Just kind of thought It would all work out I guess when I was making this 427 Blown Behemoth, But This is a shot of what this 1:25 scale Engine will look like in this 1:25 scale car kit, As you can se there BOTH the same scale, but this is not the right proportions here AT ALL, I have to use Even larger Tires and Wheels just to off set it a little closer to the body here, Can you picture what it might look like with even SMALLER WHEELS,with this Chopped Cab,....lol.......Going to have to use ones like these just to off set the FRICKEN HUGE, engine this thing turned out to be, I have no idea it would be that large my self tell now, Going to be a completely deferent build then I was planing (IF I USE THIS ENGINE), .......What do you think I should do here man, ? build a smaller engine instead, and tone this thing DOWN, of Go even more overboard and Really Trick it out even larger here. In any case its no garage build anymore, More of a Speed Shop Performance Job now it looks like dont you think !.....
(This picture is just a Mock up Wheels just setting on the kit).

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

"WHY NO MORE PROGRESS HERE" Well, I have some New Ideas here for this build that I have come up with for one thing, and Other Jobs Needing to be done, so it is Slightly on hold for the time being because of that, I will post more picture of the New progress, Once I get back to it as well for sure guys you can count on that, A new build job has came up that will need my attention as well, and This is Simply "NOT THAT BIG A DEAL" Right now, so if it matter to anyone out there, which I Highly doubt now, that is the story here or the reason for nothing new added to this thread to this point, But it will be finished at some point in time to those that do care as well, so hang in there guys, And it will Certainly will turn out to be a Very Trick, and Custom Build when Finished At that point for all those who are hoping to see it finished, OK....And Now,
"Life Rolls On".....

Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

take your time - I'll be looking forward to when you do get it going again.


----------

